# Panorama P1 Issues



## John R Wilson (May 26, 2020)

Whenever I enable or disable tracks within my template the Panorama will crash Cubase and start flickering like mad. Without the panorama connected I can enable and disable tracks in my template with no problems at all as soon as I've got the Panorama plugged in the issue starts. I've tried everything to try and resolve it but I'm at the point where I just want to throw the thing across the room!!

I thought that I would check here to see if anyone else has had a similar issue with the P1 and whether anyone may know a solution to this before I go ahead and get rid of it.


----------



## Eckoes (May 26, 2020)

Have you contacted Nektar?

Maybe reinstall the driver?


----------



## John R Wilson (May 26, 2020)

Eckoes said:


> Have you contacted Nektar?
> 
> Maybe reinstall the driver?



Yeah I've contacted them but not heard back from them yet. Did try reinstalling drivers, updating the P1 firmware and deleting all of Cubase preferences but doing these things hasn't resolved the issue unfortunately.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 30, 2020)

@John R Wilson, have you heard from Nektar yet? I'm asking because I'm considering another one of their products and would like to learn everything I can about their support, as well as about this kind of compatibility issue.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 30, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> @John R Wilson, have you heard from Nektar yet? I'm asking because I'm considering another one of their products and would like to learn everything I can about their support, as well as about this kind of compatibility issue.



Hey Richard, 

Yes I did hear back from their support in the end. They where very helpful and they did end up resolving the issue I had with it and as a result I've still got it. Its a great controller.


----------



## reberclark (Nov 16, 2022)

Something similar happened to me. The P1 was fine and then - the only thing I can do with it is set it up as a MIDI controller. “Internal” is the only mode button that works. In Studio Setup in Cubase the P1 appears in the device list but cannot be added. I went through several rounds with Nektar support (uninstall, reinstall, etc etc), and they were helpful and responsive, but no solutions.


----------



## reberclark (Dec 1, 2022)

With the recent Cubase update 12.0.52 my Nektar Panorama P1 is suddenly back with full function! Apparently there was a problem with MIDI controller handling in Cubase? This has been fixed. Just FYI.


----------



## Yearofthegoat (Dec 6, 2022)

Bet you're all glad you resisted your inner cave(wo)men, and didn't hurl the poor innocent P1s against the wall!

(I love mine. In Reaper anyway.)


----------

